# Possible Squats Coast 2 Coast



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm doing some work in TN right now for a cat who does forclosure work. Generally, there's a list @ city hall(s) detailing who's being forclosed on or what property(s) are being auctioned for back taxes. If anyone wants to check the lists they are free and some of the ones we're doing up here are VERY nice. Anyone in the tri-state area (TN, VA, NC) can drop me a line and I can help here. Good hunting!


----------



## paiche (Aug 8, 2017)

IBRRHOBO said:


> I'm doing some work in TN right now for a cat who does forclosure work. Generally, there's a list @ city hall(s) detailing who's being forclosed on or what property(s) are being auctioned for back taxes. If anyone wants to check the lists they are free and some of the ones we're doing up here are VERY nice. Anyone in the tri-state area (TN, VA, NC) can drop me a line and I can help here. Good hunting!


I did that property preservation work on foreclosed homes for a short time in ME. There are only a handful of universal keys they use to lock the places up and many are only visited every 3 to 5 weeks. I can go check and get a list on here of the more commonly used keys. Different banks use different key sets. The potential short term squats are easily identified by postings on the windows or doors.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmm I'd love to see some folks report back with their experiences with this.


----------



## paiche (Aug 9, 2017)

paiche said:


> I did that property preservation work on foreclosed homes for a short time in ME. There are only a handful of universal keys they use to lock the places up and many are only visited every 3 to 5 weeks. I can go check and get a list on here of the more commonly used keys. Different banks use different key sets. The potential short term squats are easily identified by postings on the windows or doors.


Okay, I rummaged through my email and found the supplier to these property preservation companies. I figured there may be other suppliers for them and so there may be way more keys so I checked another supplier and they have the same key codes.
http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/door-locksets.aspx#.WYrtLrpFxMs The key codes we used were


paiche said:


> I did that property preservation work on foreclosed homes for a short time in ME. There are only a handful of universal keys they use to lock the places up and many are only visited every 3 to 5 weeks. I can go check and get a list on here of the more commonly used keys. Different banks use different key sets. The potential short term squats are easily identified by postings on the windows or doors.


I looked back in my emails and found the key codes that would get you into these homes from mansions to run down trailers the banks have way more vacant homes than there are homeless people I'm sure!
The key codes we used were 35241, 67767, 76667, 44535, and 64445.
This is the supplier, it lists all the key codes the banks use on the foreclosed homes:
http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/door-locksets.aspx#.WYrtLrpFxMs
I was thinking there are probably more companies with different key sets so I looked at another company and they had the same keys:
11635, 13226, 23323, 25223, 25345, 35241, 35453, 35542, 44535, 46637, 52534, 64445, 65432, 67767, and 76667.
(http://www.carrdan.com/Door-Locks_c_7.html)
Carrying around a bunch of keys probably isn't a travelers highest priority but id love to challenge someone to do a coast to coast trip with a pile of these keys and let us know how that worked out!


----------



## Satanic Botanic (Aug 26, 2017)

Foreclosures are great for many reasons.

For starters, they're usually fully functional, clean, and secure. Also, by law, foreclosures are public record. You're basically provided a list of available homes you can curate just for you! Is the small, one-bedroom home just not up to par to your fancy? No problem! There's a mansion waiting for you a few blocks down the road. You also can usually predict when people will come to the property. Inspections can be random, but the auction date is usually listed with the foreclosures as well. Smart people leave before the auction date.

Few ways to find foreclosed homes:

Search your county/city public records. The foreclosure process requires filing through the county recorder's office, which means every foreclosure is publicly accessible for free to anyone. You may have to visit the physical county office to search, but most have convenient online searches for these. Just search for a notice of default or notice of sale on properties. You can easily find most of these records by googling: "(insert city here) foreclosure listing search" or something along those lines. Perks of this method is it's free and you can sometimes snag a place before they're published to real estate agents.
A lot of big banks like Bank of America and Well Fargo have foreclosure listings on their sites as well. Paired with paiche's key codes, you can find the defaults of certain banks and use them over and over.
Another great way is to use sites like zillow.com. Search for homes to buy in your specified area then use advanced filters to show only foreclosed homes. These listings are hit or miss. It's best to stick with foreclosures posted within the last couple weeks. Listings that have been on there for a while often have already been sold and/or are occupied. Even new listings will sometimes be occupied, so just be aware.


----------

